# Watching F1 In Dubai



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

So we are here and all settled in. However one problem. We need to watch F1. Anyone know any bars that show the races? We haven't got tv/wifi yet so that's not an option. Cheers in advance H


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Try Underground bar at the Habtoor grand hotel. They usually show all the premiership matches on sat and sundays but seeing as there are no fixtures this weekend they will more than likely have the F1 on today on one of their many screens. After today there is no race for 2 weeks so by then you will have your TV etc set up just make sure to subscribe to the AD Sports package. Boom.


----------



## streetrat (May 15, 2013)

Hi, Did you ever find any good places to watch the F1 in Dubai? I'm new to Dubai so was keen to know if many places showed it (and if they do show it, preferably with sound... strange but one place said they 'could' show it but not with sound!).


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes we did! If there is no football on most of the bars will show the race. So fibber mageees near crowne plaza on s.zayed road. Harvesters which is in the crowne plaza on s.zayed road. Charlie's on s.zayed in the four points Sheraton. There's quite a few!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

lil_hel said:


> So we are here and all settled in. However one problem. We need to watch F1. Anyone know any bars that show the races? We haven't got tv/wifi yet so that's not an option. Cheers in advance H


Hi we live in JLT and I believe the Irish bar - McGettigans shows it


----------

